# Sweet Aquatics of Hamilton, Ohio



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

I just received plants from them today. I only spent 10 bucks as to see what shape they would arrive in before I ordered a bigger order. I got 3 bunches alternanthera reineckii var. roseafolia(8 inches) and 5 clumps narrow leaf chain sword (pretty tall). They came exactly as you described. Very professional looking and healthy plants. I will be ordering some more plants in the future from them after these grow and fill in a bit.


----------



## Amazon (Oct 7, 2009)

I ordered from them via Aquabid before. I was quite happy with the order, the condition of the plants, how they were packaged, etc. I would recommend them too


----------



## RedFocks (Oct 16, 2009)

Good to hear good reviews on them. Was considering purchasing some plants from them, and picking them up as I'm only 10 minutes away from their location  Will do for sure now.


----------



## gheitman (Oct 28, 2007)

Well my second shipment from them arrived yesterday. I was impressed with the size of the potted Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red', the number of stems included with Hygrophila difformis (10-12) and the size of the Java moss (about 4" square). The contortion vals and baby tears were also quite good.


----------



## DKShrimporium (Nov 23, 2004)

*Another delighted customer*

Just got my order from them today and am delighted. Plants were packed well and clearly labeled. Plants were generous sizes and very healthy.

Delivery was fast.

Prices were great.

I would (will) definitely buy from him again. 

DK


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Please do not post vendor reviews and/or aquabid links.


----------

